# sendmail-Funktionalität während Netzausfall sicherstellen?



## Pendergast (19. November 2005)

Servus,

mein Subnetz ist per Laser-Link an das örtliche Hochschulnetz angeschlossen. Das hat leider den Nachteil, dass durch Einwirkung von Nebel, Schnee, starkem Regen, schwarzen Löchern, etc. das Licht oft gar nicht erst zur Gegenstelle durchdringt und wir hier somit eine Vollsperrung auf der Datenautobahn zu beklagen haben. Nun ist auch wieder die Jahreszeit eingetroffen, bei der es keine Seltenheit ist, wenn der Netzanschluss mal 16 Stunden am Tag ausfällt, weil die Energie des Lasers leider absolut nicht ausreicht, sich den Weg einfach freizuverdampfen.

Mein Problem ist jetzt, dass hier im Intranet per Webformular E-Mails an verschiedene Stellen geschickt werden können, die eben nur per WAN erreichbar sind. Und die (teilweise nicht ganz unwichtigen) Jungs haben langsam keine Lust mehr sich ständig rechtfertigen zu müssen, warum sie auf Anfragen nicht reagieren, die sie aufgrund der Netzausfälle gar nicht erhalten haben.

Im Selbstversuch hab ich jetzt festgestellt, dass das eingesetzte PHP-Formular ewig benötigt, um die Mail zu verarbeiten, letztlich jedoch Erfolg zurückmeldet (mail(...) == true, Mail wurde für den Versand akzeptiert). Der Versand funktioniert dann natürlich aufgrund der fehlenden Verbindung nicht, und die E-Mail verschwindet im Nirvana.

Ich würde jetzt gerne sendmail so konfigurieren, dass bei Misserfolg die zu versendende Mail solange durch die Warteschlange geschubst wird, bis der Laser mal wieder bereit ist, sich zu seinem Ziel durchzukämpfen. Meine Google-Recherche ist dazu leider nicht erfolgreich gewesen, wär also nett, wenn hier jemand eine Idee hat, wie ich das bewerkstelligen könnte.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. November 2005)

Die Vorhaltezeit in der Warteschlange sollte per Config einstellbar sein, sowohl bei Sendmail, als auch beim (nicht nur meiner Meinung nach zu bevorzugenden) Postfix.


----------



## Pendergast (19. November 2005)

Okay, ich hab mich nochmal auf die Suche nach dem Configfile gemacht und diesmal tatsächlich was Brauchbares gefunden (war wohl etwas zu ungeduldig das letzte Mal):

O Timeout.queuereturn=5d

#O Timeout.resolver.retrans=5s
#O Timeout.resolver.retry=4

Timeout.queuereturn sieht doch schonmal so aus, als würde sendmail fünf Tage lang versuchen, eine Mail zu verschicken, was aber wie berichtet letztlich nicht wirklich erfolgreich ist.

Die Resolver-Timeouts hab ich für mich auch noch als "interessant" identifiziert. Ich gehe davon aus, dass bei einer Aktivierung der Timeouts eine Mail ebenfalls verworfen wird, wenn viermal im Abstand von 5 Sekunden das Ziel nicht aufgelöst werden konnte? Wenn dem so wäre, dann könnte "Pendergastfreundliche" Erläuterungen dazu hab ich leider nicht finden können.

Wenn dem so wäre, dann könnte ich ja retrans auf 300s stellen, retry auf irgendwas nahe unendlich und alles läuft wie ich es mir vorstell, oder sieht jemand ungewünschte Nebeneffekte? Da bleibt dann trotzdem noch die Frage, warum ich mir darüber Gedanken machen soll, wenn doch diese Timeouts auskommentiert sind.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. November 2005)

Es kann sein, dass Standardwerte genutzt werden wenn Optionen auskommentiert werden.
Oft entsprechen diese dann den Werten die in der auskommentierten Option angegeben sind.


----------



## Pendergast (19. November 2005)

Werd das mal beim nächsten Ausfall so ausprobieren (auch wenn ich jetzt davon ausgehe, dass Murphy mir die nächsten Tage schönes Wetter bescheren wird ) Wenn's nicht hinhaut werd ich mir mal Postfix anschauen, vielleicht komm ich damit ja eher voran.


----------

